# Uber Partner App: Malware??



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

I run Android and use Eset Antivirus/Malware. I received this alarming notice today and wanted to know if anyone else also did.
I would like an answer from Uber but I am quite sure they would be hush hush if there were an issue.

Anyone else?

RC


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Richard Cranium said:


> I run Android and use Eset Antivirus/Malware. I received this alarming notice today and wanted to know if anyone else also did.
> I would like an answer from Uber but I am quite sure they would be hush hush if there were an issue.
> 
> Anyone else?
> ...


Haven't had that, but about half the time when uber sends a text with a link to some competition or whatever they're doing to get drivers out my phone tells me the site isn't safe.

Mal stands for malicious, I assume, so by definition the uber driver app woukd qualify.


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

Have you ever downloaded an app on your phone outside of the app store like you do for Uber partner? It may simply classify it as that since it's direct download from a link.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

uberbostonguy8 said:


> Have you ever downloaded an app on your phone outside of the app store like you do for Uber partner? It may simply classify it as that since it's direct download from a link.


Nope, App Store is for IOS devices


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

uberapp is actually a huge virus and is infecting all of us to act stupidly. turn it off and stop driving for uber and we all can recuperate. I stopped driving for uber on Jan 9, 2016 and feel better about it already.


----------

